# Need service manual for Kubota L245DT



## mylilfishinbud

Anyone have a copy of a service manual for a Kubota L245DT?


----------



## SHARTEL

TF Admin, the forum adminstrator,

Has provided several people in need of the manual...via PDF through email.

Hang in there and I'm sure he will accommodate ya'

WELCOME TO TF btw..

SHARTEL


----------



## Live Oak

I have the Parts Manual, not the service manual. The Kubota dealers will apparently not let that go for free. 

Try contacting Ronnie Bowman at Tractor Smart. He may be able to provide you a service manual. I have inquired a few times but they apparently did not have any. If you do get one, be sure to let us know so I can spread the wealth to others. (WOW! I hate that term!)  

http://www.tractorsmart.com/parts_contact.htm


----------



## chrpmaster

> _Originally posted by TF Admin _
> * If you do get one, be sure to let us know so I can spread the wealth to others. (WOW! I hate that term!)
> 
> http://www.tractorsmart.com/parts_contact.htm *


I know what you mean Randy. I can't help but shudder every time I hear or read that line.


----------



## 2nbob

*service manual*

Does anyone have a electronic copy of a service manual for a L245DT. Also looking for a front end loader for same. Is there a source for used or after maket loaders? We just built a fronte blade set up for it but concerned that it does raise high enough -about 6 inches. I will be using it to plow snow. Thanks


----------



## mrg1166uk

*L245 service manual*

I have a pdf copy of the service manual if anyone needs it...


----------



## L185F

can you send me a copy please?


----------



## 2nbob

Could you please send me a copy! It would be appreciated.


----------



## Live Oak

> _Originally posted by 2nbob _
> *Could you please send me a copy! It would be appreciated. *


Do you want the manual for the 2 or 4WD?


----------



## 2nbob

4wd. Many thanks-Bob


----------



## akcdualch

*L245DT service Manual*

Hi,
Is the Kubota L245DT Service Manual still available? I have a L245DT and the lever that engages the front wheel drive is stuck in the engaged position. Any help is appreciated.

[email protected]

Thanks in advance,

Matt


----------



## Live Oak

Welcome to Tractor Forum Matt! Check here:

http://www.tractorforum.com/f190/kubota-l245-owners-1395/index5.html#post106645


I have posted all of the L245 manuals I have to this thread. Hope this is what you need. Be sure to post any comments or suggestions. 

We are working on a Master Publications Library where we will ultimately post everything.


----------



## speed66

Hi I am new to this forum, please bear with me if I don’t get the posting right.

I two have a Kubota L245DT, and there are a few things I think aren’t working like they should.

For example:
Some times designating the 4WD doesn’t work properly, and the engine sounds very laboured driving on flat road. Feels like two gears are engaged at the same time!
The front end loader wont lower if the oil is cold and the rear hitch is raised!

An owners manual and/or a repair manual would be much appreciated. 
I was promised these manuals from the dealer when I bought the tractor, but later he informed me that he was not able to obtain them.
After that I tried to contact the Danish Kubota importer, but no luck here either. 

Thank you for a good forum

Speed66


----------



## Live Oak

Speed66, 

I am working on finding a service manual. I will post it as soon as I find one.


----------



## tnilsen

*Kubota L245DT Service Manual*



mrg1166uk said:


> I have a pdf copy of the service manual if anyone needs it...


If you are still able, please send a copy of the service manual - 4wd. Send to [email protected]


----------



## mark horner

:confusedi would really apreciate acopy of your l245dt service manual 
[email protected] thank you and gidday from oz


----------



## Nosworksman

Could I get a copy of the service manual sent tom me? Thanks [email protected]


----------



## Grateful11

Have you tried:

Kubotabooks.com

There's Owners and Parts Manuals on there.


----------



## mylilfishinbud

*Service manual for Kubota 245*

I have not been on this forum in a while but now that I am having issues with my brakes, I need this service manual even more. Do you still have a PDF of it and can I get a copy???? Thanks

[email protected] if this makes it any easier.





mrg1166uk said:


> I have a pdf copy of the service manual if anyone needs it...


----------



## Live Oak

The shop manual is still not available online as far as I know. You might try calling Ronnie Bowman at Tractor Smart. He may be able to find you a manual. 

TractorSmart.com is your online source for Kubota online parts.


----------



## les_tempe

Hi All,

I'm looking for the parts manual, service manual, and operator manual. I'm working completely in the dark with the tractor I just bought.

Thanks


----------



## mickey4

I also need a shop/service manual for the L245DT. Mine overheated ans stalled. Won't start, only puffs a little black smoke. Had water dripping out the exhaust manifold so I drained radiator (no water in the oil) and continued cranking to evacuate any water. No water in the oil, expect a bad head gasket, cracked head, block? I downloaded the parts manual but need info to disassemble, etc. Thanks for any advice/help please email to: [email protected]


----------



## jcaravalho

*l245dt service manual*

I have a copy of this if anyone knows of a good safe place to upload it so i can share it with others let me know it s 35.8 mb so can't email it to anyone due to size


----------



## speed66

Hi jcaravalho

I am not an expert on how to share large files, but if you try this link it should work.

GigaSize.com: Host and Share your Files

Looking forward to read the manual.

Br. Speed66


----------



## jcaravalho

*service manual*

GigaSize.com: Host and Share your Files 


The site says link stays active for 45 days let me know if it works


Manual covers L185, L235,L245,L275,and L285


----------



## speed66

Hi jcaravalho

The link worked fine. thank you very much.


----------



## jcaravalho

your welcome glad i can help


----------



## louis 2512

*Good morning! I have just bought an L 245 and would love a copy of your manual.*

I just bought an L 245 and would love to have a copy of the service manual!
My e mail address is [email protected].

Thanking you in advance, 

Louis


----------



## cypress

I am in need of a service manual for Kubota L245. If anybody out there has a copy, please email me a copy.

[email protected]

Thank you for your help,

cypress


----------



## speed66

Good news 

L185 - L355 Service manual and Parts manual in fair quality can be downloaded from here:GigaSize.com: Host and Share your Files | L185-L355_Shop_manual.pdf

Br, speed66


----------



## tractorolle

*Please*

Please can you send me a copy of the manual




mrg1166uk said:


> I have a pdf copy of the service manual if anyone needs it...


----------



## Skyhawkstar

*Kubota L245DT manuel*



mrg1166uk said:


> I have a pdf copy of the service manual if anyone needs it...


I could sure use this if you could, please, send it to me...thanks!


----------



## Skyhawkstar

I went to the website to download the manuel for the L245dt, but it may have expired as when I hit the download now button, it did not load...any suggestions?


----------



## jcaravalho

To all of the people having difficulty downloading the file thru gigasize you need to realize that you have to jump through the loops they have the first "download now" links seem to take you nowhere,but to make you want to pay. so try again this time take the time to read you will see the link is offered free but at a slower rate speed is not always the way to go like tractors slow and steady works great and gets the results sought after 

The information is to big to email it, think about it If it was easier to send it to you I'd rather send it without having to take my time to explain this to a bunch of people and hear the rants of how it doesn't work when it does have tested this with the four computers in my house and several friends computer at their houses to be sure it does work once again here is the link 

GigaSize.com: Host and Share your Files | L185-L355_Shop_manual.pdf

slow down read you will find the link at the second page make sure the link is counting down to down load don't just click cause you see the words "download now" scroll down a lil and you will see a link to download or the words "waiting " and a timer counting down that is the link you want and think is gonna pop right up its slow causes its free


----------



## jcaravalho

ok heres a step by step editorial for downloading the manual for free


----------



## tractorolle

here You can find a lot of manuals and spare parts lists! enjoy!


----------



## tractorolle

here You can find a lot of manuals and spare parts lists! enjoy! 

Kubotabooks.com


----------



## Skyhawkstar

*Tractor manuels*

Thanks, so much, for the info...this was very helpful.


----------



## ricbo76

Live Oak said:


> Do you want the manual for the 2 or 4WD?


could you send me a copy of the 4 WD manual. I just bought a l245dt and need to change the oil. don't even know how many quarts it takes. 
Thanks


----------



## ricbo76

*L245Dt owners service manual*

Just bought a L245Dt and need to change the oil so I need a service manual. Does anyone have one or a place to download one.?


----------



## Jeff54

*L245DT Service Manual*



mrg1166uk said:


> I have a pdf copy of the service manual if anyone needs it...


I am in dire need of a service manual for an L245DT. I own an L2201DT, but can't find the manual for it. I understand that the L245DT is the US version and about as close as I'll get.

Any help would be greatly appreciated!!!


----------



## jen123

i think you can not get in on this site


----------



## jen123

I agree with oak! The shop manual is still not available online....I think you should try the tractor manual request service....Thats where i got mine!


----------



## gamebird

mrg1166uk said:


> I have a pdf copy of the service manual if anyone needs it...


I could also use a PDF copy of the 4wd service manual if you could please send.


----------



## speed66

*L245 manuals*

Hi 

If you want parts manual or shop manual for L245 send me your e-mail addres, and i will give you acces to my dropbox then you can downloaded them.

best regards Speed66


----------



## gamebird

Thank you speed66, email addy [email protected]


----------



## Mrsuperduty

Hi-I am looking for a manual for kubota L245DT as well. Can some one please email PDF? [email protected]. I am also looking for a front plow blade and controls. Don't want to put loader on it. Already have a loader on my L2900. Thanks Matt. A good parts web site would sure help. Just bought the 245 and not up to my standards. Needs some help. Again all help would be greatly appreciated. Thanks


----------



## WinnieCouple

*put me on the list too...*

Well, I've had my L245DT for a few days now. I've been looking for any type owner/operators manual in PDF form. I have a parts manual.
if anyone ever does have an electronic copy, please email it to me:
[email protected]

Thank You.


----------



## ScottBonacker

*Kubota L245 service manual*

If anyone is still looking, I purchased and downloaded a PDF copy of the shop manual from Service Manual Vault -

Service Manual Vault Service Manuals for $4.95 PDF Download

It's a scanned image of the paper manual, good quality.


----------



## almondjoy1955

*kubota l245dt 4wd*



mrg1166uk said:


> I have a pdf copy of the service manual if anyone needs it...


I would greatly appreciate a copy, people like you make life better.


----------



## gt.ret

tnilsen said:


> If you are still able, please send a copy of the service manual - 4wd. Send to [email protected]


Hi. In looking for posts about a service manual for a Kubota L245DT, I wondered if anyone every sent you a PDF or like documented Service Manual? If so, could you send one to me? Thanks alot either way.
[email protected] 
or
here on this forum.


----------



## Clausius1094

Live Oak said:


> Do you want the manual for the 2 or 4WD?


Could I have a copy for the 4wd please? I'm having gear problems.


----------



## speed66

Clausius1094 said:


> Could I have a copy for the 4wd please? I'm having gear problems.


Hi Clausius1094

Send me your e-mail and I will give you acces to my Dropbox.
Here you can download Owners, Parts and Shop Manual for L245DT

Best Regards Speed66


----------



## logan123

Can u drive it yet?


----------



## Clausius1094

[email protected] is my email address


----------



## almondjoy1955

*l245dt manual*



Live Oak said:


> I have the Parts Manual, not the service manual. The Kubota dealers will apparently not let that go for free.
> 
> Try contacting Ronnie Bowman at Tractor Smart. He may be able to provide you a service manual. I have inquired a few times but they apparently did not have any. If you do get one, be sure to let us know so I can spread the wealth to others. (WOW! I hate that term!)
> 
> http://www.tractorsmart.com/parts_contact.htm


I lost all my manuals for my l245dt.Whatever you might have would be greatly appreciated.My e-mail is [email protected]


----------



## almondjoy1955

*l245dt manuals*



speed66 said:


> Hi Clausius1094
> 
> Send me your e-mail and I will give you acces to my Dropbox.
> Here you can download Owners, Parts and Shop Manual for L245DT
> 
> Best Regards Speed66


My e-mail is [email protected]. I lost all my manuals due to having to reformat my computer. I would greatly appreciate any information you might have on the l245dt. Thanks.


----------



## ctdtjs

*245 dt*

245 DT IF YOU STILL have manual please send me a copy



mrg1166uk said:


> I have a pdf copy of the service manual if anyone needs it...


----------



## t_quinn

I just joined this forum and need a service manual for a Kubota l245DT. Wondering if you still have an electronic copy. I could really use one. Thanks,

Tim


----------



## dunn123167

Does anyone have any manuals at allthey could send? Looking for service manual and operators manual, and anything else you haveabout the Kabota L245DT. 
Thank you
Gene

[email protected]


----------



## DoRon

mrg1166uk said:


> I have a pdf copy of the service manual if anyone needs it...


I have been looking for this manual too. Any chance I can get a copy?


----------



## DoRon

Looking for the 4wd version of the service manual for L245DT. If you have this, could you send it to [email protected]?


----------



## jcaravalho

ok i have a service manual in pdf form its 35.6 mb unzipped if i zip it i get 34.2 mb so that being said i can't email it its way to big if you want a copy you need to send me an email with your snail mail address at [email protected] i will send u an invoice by email on the cost of it if you agree my email is my paypal acct i purchased the cd from ebay a few yrs back so if you prefer to purchase it there from me my seller name is mr2wolf email me first so i can post it to make it all legit i don't have it listed as i don't want to waste on the fees to keep it listed will be cheaper to buy it outside ebay as i have to cover the fees just sayin but its your choice




I also just purchased the factory service manual on ebay they are out there if you want a paper copy you just have to look


----------



## smeato

*Shop Manual For L245DT*



speed66 said:


> Hi Clausius1094
> 
> Send me your e-mail and I will give you acces to my Dropbox.
> Here you can download Owners, Parts and Shop Manual for L245DT
> 
> Best Regards Speed66


Hi Speed66,
Would you still have a copy of the Shop Manual for the L245DT please? My address is [email protected] 
Regards
smeato


----------



## RobRose

*Kubota Manual L245DT*



speed66 said:


> Hi
> 
> If you want parts manual or shop manual for L245 send me your e-mail addres, and i will give you acces to my dropbox then you can downloaded them.
> 
> best regards Speed66


Hi, Could you please send me a copy of the parts and shop manual to [email protected]

Regards Rob


----------



## kubotaL48

*L-48 Service Manual*

Hi Ya

I am looking for a service manuel for a L-48 tractor loader backhoe


----------



## Debaroo82

I need a service manual for my kubota l245dt 2wd , can someone please help a girl out ?? I have some steering problems and want to try and fix it myself . My email address is [email protected] anything u have that maybe helpful please send to me . Advice would even be helpful. Thank in advance Debbie


----------



## sharknet

Parts manual and owners manual posted in the "manuals" section. 
I can't get the shop manual to stick (34meg) but I will keep trying.


----------



## kubotaL48

Hi Ya
Is this a shop manual for a kubota L-48 back hoe loader??


----------



## ayers

*L245dt*

Hello everyone, My father-in-law bought a L245DT 4wheel drive. We are working on restoring it to working conditions. It has been worked on alot by some very inexperience welders. we have been grinding and cutting and rebuilding the front end along with the loader arms. We are now getting ready to start on the rear axle housing but before we do we would like to find a service manual for it. Is there any of you that has a copy that can be emailed to me? Once it is done I will be sure to upload a picture of it, so you can see it..  :headclap:
Thanks my email is [email protected]


----------



## Sarcasticook

Hi guys,

I'm new to the forum and also have a L245dt That I am working on and could really use the service manual. I will be very thankful if someone could send me a copy. My email is [email protected]. I already have the owner's and parts manual which have been very useful so far. 

Thank you,
Justin


----------



## DBJR73

*L245dt*

I would also like to get a manual for the L245dt 4wheel drive.. email is 
[email protected] thanks


----------



## jtipke

*need pdf service manual for kubota L245*

can anybody help me get one for my dad? hes working on this tractor and needs a manual for it to finish the 4wd part.
my email is a [email protected].


----------



## omegatothetop99

mrg1166uk said:


> I have a pdf copy of the service manual if anyone needs it...


Hi! Do you still have PDF for Kubota L245DT? If so, kindly send it to me at [email protected]

Thanks a lot.


----------



## LightPirate

Quote:
Originally Posted by mrg1166uk View Post
I have a pdf copy of the service manual if anyone needs it...



As many seem to say, I'm new to this forum. If this manual is still available, a copy would be greatly appreciated. I've lost the glutch and the brakes. Makes it a bet tricky to drive. e-mail = [email protected].


----------



## akcdualch

*L245DT Service Manual*

Hi Everyone,

I found the service manual but it is too big to send via email. The manual is "L185-L355 Service Manual.pdf" and sits on my Home Server. You guys that still need it can contact me at [email protected] and I'll give you a username & password to download the manual. The manual covers the L185 thru L355 series including front wheel drive models.

akcdualch


----------



## bobelee31

*copy l245dt service manual*



mrg1166uk said:


> I have a pdf copy of the service manual if anyone needs it...


I would like a copy of your service manual for Kubota l245dt
my email is [email protected]
thank you
Robert Converse


----------



## WhidbeyBruce

I am also looking for L245DT manual in PDF or zipped format.


----------



## Kabana27

mrg1166uk said:


> *L245 service manual*
> 
> I have a pdf copy of the service manual if anyone needs it...


Id like a copy of l245dt service manual please. [email protected]


----------



## Kabana27

speed66 said:


> Hi Clausius1094
> 
> Send me your e-mail and I will give you acces to my Dropbox.
> Here you can download Owners, Parts and Shop Manual for L245DT
> 
> Best Regards Speed66


[email protected]


----------



## PeterTr

I would also appreciate it if I could get the service manual for my Kubota L245 (4WD).
If anyone has it, can he send me it at: [email protected]?


----------



## Kanoo

mrg1166uk said:


> *L245 service manual*
> 
> I have a pdf copy of the service manual if anyone needs it...



I would love to have a pdf copy of the 1979 Kubota L245DT 4X4 service manual if you would be so kind. I sure appreciate it. [email protected] THANKS!


----------



## olddog

ctdtjs said:


> *245 dt*
> 
> 245 DT IF YOU STILL have manual please send me a copy


I’m needing a service manual have to replace clutch in it my email is [email protected] thanks in advance


----------



## Quicksaw

I would also appreciate it if I could get the service manual for my Kubota L245DT (4WD)

[email protected]

Thanks


----------



## Mitch S

I, too would like a pdf copy.
[email protected]
Thx

Mitch


----------



## Ericl245

Kanoo said:


> I would love to have a pdf copy of the 1979 Kubota L245DT 4X4 service manual if you would be so kind. I sure appreciate it. [email protected] THANKS!


Is it still possible to get a copy
Of the service Manual for a kubota L245DT. Thanks


----------



## Ericl245

tractorolle said:


> *Please*
> 
> Please can you send me a copy of the manual


Could you please send a copy if still available Email is [email protected]. Thank you in advance


----------



## Ericl245

speed66 said:


> *L245 manuals*
> 
> Hi
> 
> If you want parts manual or shop manual for L245 send me your e-mail addres, and i will give you acces to my dropbox then you can downloaded them.
> 
> best regards Speed66


Hello. I would love these if still avaible. My email is [email protected]. Thank you


----------



## pogobill

Yesterdays tractors has a copy.
https://www.yesterdaystractors.com/KUSL185_13057.htm


----------



## Ericl245

Thank you. Was just looking for a possible free one


----------



## Doug Laframboise

2nbob said:


> 4wd. Many thanks-Bob


http://www.kubotabooks.com/AutoIndex/


----------

